# New England Spring Havablast 2010!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*New England Spring Havablast 2010! May 22nd*

Spring has sprung. I am itching for a Havablast. (I also have made promises not to trim the boys til then..LOL)

*May 22nd it is. (Rain date the 23rd) *
Gonna make the coordination real easy this time. At Jasper and Cash's House!

*2pm after lunch. *
Everyone bring a dessert and an extra container to take some goodies home.

I want to ask all your help to spread the word to everyone who may not be checking into the forum as much or not able to keep track of threads since it has grown so. I know the e-mail list I have is not complete. So if it is some one you know, and know they have not been notified please help and notify them.

Can't wait to see you all and your little dogs too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Havablast Time :cheer2:

Attending:

Missy (Jasper & Cash)
Leeann (Riley & Monte)
Karen (Kodi)
Boo & Jackie (McGyver)
Kathy B (Ethel & Lucy)
Paula (Casey)
Mary (Lover boy??)
Pam (Lindy & Lela)
Holli (Zippy)
Trish (Happy, Lucky & Ricky)
Carol (puppy hunting)
Courtney (puppy hunting)
Joyce (Harley)
Ryan (Beamer)

Possible Attending:

Marianne (Izzy)
Ann (Oscar & Doozie)
Laura (Desi)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am dying to come up to see you all, but it's a Saturday and I work. Unless...I call in sick that day. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Either date works for me also. I'm very excited to meet other Havs and their moms for the first time. Thanks, Missy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele I think you are starting to sound a little sick, yup you may be coming down with a little something already LOL

Rita I cant wait to see you again and meet Tucker.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

May 22 is free on our calendar. I'll be in Seattle on Jun 4 though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Michele I think you are starting to sound a little sick, yup you may be coming down with a little something already LOL
> 
> Rita I cant wait to see you again and meet Tucker.


I think it will be a (Hava)BLAST taking side-by side pictures of Tucker and Kodi!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> May 22 is free on our calendar. I'll be in Seattle on Jun 4 though.


The 22 would probably be a safer bet for me also.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm - how far would the drive be for me???? Maybe I can do an overnighter someplace close to you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, that would be so cool Laurie. I think we could find you a place to stay


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> May 22 is free on our calendar. I'll be in Seattle on Jun 4 though.


Karen, what are you doing in Seattle? Are you bringing Kodi? How long will you be "here"?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> I think it will be a (Hava)BLAST taking side-by side pictures of Tucker and Kodi!


For Sure! They look so much alike.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Michele-I agree with Leeann, I think you're coming down with something.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, what are you doing in Seattle? Are you bringing Kodi? How long will you be "here"?


Another speaking engagement... and no, Kodi will have to stay home. I'll be gone for almost 2 weeks, as I'm using the excuse of a west coast trip to visit friends and family in So Cal as well!


----------



## zzs555 (Aug 18, 2009)

Either date would work for me! Casey can't wait to meet more Hav's.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> Another speaking engagement... and no, Kodi will have to stay home. I'll be gone for almost 2 weeks, as I'm using the excuse of a west coast trip to visit friends and family in So Cal as well!


Bummer! It would have been fun to meet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Bummer! It would have been fun to meet!


Yes, it would have! But Kodi is definitely NOT an under-the-seat sized Hav any more!<g>


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys are all so lucky being able to meet up,and in lovely Massachusetts,my DH and I love it there we have visited 4 times,but a little too far to come all the way from England! Havagreat day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I will be watching 4 additional Havs on the 22nd, so I could only come if it was the June date, which is so far open. Oh, I am happy to stay in a hotel! I would just love to see the "other" NE Havs - the New England Havs!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, if you brought 7 havs on the 22nd we may have a tail count close to your play date!!! 

OK, we are having our fence moved (long story) and was sure we would have an installation date by now... but as soon as we do I will set the date for sure on the first post.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Missy, where are you in Mass? I live in Rhode Island.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everybody again...fur and no-fur!!! It really has been stunning in the weather department...grass will be growing real SOON!!!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Great! My DH (John) was just asking about this. Either day works for us.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We definitely can't make the 5th and the 22nd is iffy right now -- I hope we can make it and see all the 2 and 4-footed participants.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll be keeping tabs on this and living vicariously through all you New Englanders! We were in Maine this past w/e, but that's still not close to you, Missy. lol Well... it's not that far.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: 

I will post this in the top of the thread too. 

May 22nd it is. (Rain date the 23rd)
Gonna make the coordination real easy this time.

2pm after lunch.
Everyone bring a dessert and an extra container to take some goodies home.

I want to ask all your help to spread the word to everyone who may not be checking into the forum as much or not able to keep track of threads since it has grown so. I know the e-mail list I have is not complete. So if it is some one you know, and know they have not been notified please help and notify them.

Can't wait to see you all and your little dogs too!
__________________


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!!! Kodi can't wait to see all his Hav friends now that he's a "big boy"!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good Missy so far the date still works for me  

We are looking forward to seeing everyone as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lilly'sMom said:


> Missy, where are you in Mass? I live in Rhode Island.


we live west of boston. PM me your e-mail address and I will add you to the e-mail list.

Rita, I need your e-mail too, if you could PM me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

About 99.9% sure Beamer will be in attendance! 

Ryan


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

We should be able to make it too all 5 of us--2 humans and three pups!!! The Ragone Family )


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer said:


> About 99.9% sure Beamer will be in attendance!
> 
> Ryan


whuffff? really??? that would be so cool to meet you Ryan, your wife and the Beamster.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Yup, thats right! The May 22nd is a long weekedn here in Canada, so we thought we would come down and check out Boston and bring Beamer!

Leeann has offered to watch Beamer while we take in the sights and do the tourist thing. But if she has to fly out to the Westcoast on "BUSINESS", we will need to find another babysitter for Beamer!

Ryan


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Missy, can you (or someone else?) PM me the town or area of MA? If we can't make it to the NJ get-together we may try instead to make it to this one. 

I just need to mapquest it to see how far to figure out if it makes sense time-wise as I have plans later that night...

TIA


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, you were supposed to do that last May, weren't you? I was so looking forward to finally meeting the Beamster.  Hope the plans work out for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, I thinking Beamer would fit in just perfectly with the boys if Leeann is taken away for "business." pm me about the dates you would need us to Beamer sit. I am very excited to meet you all.

View attachment 29746


Marj, you just need to come back this year too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Thanks fo the offer! It's up to Leeann.. so lets wait and see how her schedule is like.. If we come on Thursday, we would need someone to watch him friday, saturday and sunday. But ofcourse we would come to the playdate.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

We'd love to come and meet all of you! We're still trying to coordinate the kids' sports schedules (and possible make-up games) but if all goes well we'll be able to stop by. Missy I'll pm you my email address.

Thanks!
Laura, Brad and Desi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sox said:


> We'd love to come and meet all of you! We're still trying to coordinate the kids' sports schedules (and possible make-up games) but if all goes well we'll be able to stop by. Missy I'll pm you my email address.
> 
> Thanks!
> Laura, Brad and Desi


Yay Laura!!! Can't wait to meet little Desi!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I sent out an email to all this morning, please let me know if you did not recieve it.
As everyone RSVP's I will update the 2nd post in this thread with all who are attending. Looking forward to seeing everyone on the 22nd!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:bump2:

Want to make sure I am getting everyone who plans to attend. Please check the second post for those attending.

I also want to introduce Carol & Courtney who will be attending, they are both in the process of hoping to add a Havanese to their family and are looking forward to spending the day with a bunch of Neezers. Welcome girls, this is a wonderful opportunity for you to learn more about the breed and what to look for in a breeder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome, Carolyn and Courtney! There will be lots of friendly Havs to borrow for a hug!

Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, thank you so much for taking over the e-mailing and getting a head count. 

I just want you all to know Husbands and Children are welcome too. But please ask them not to be offended if we have to ask their names again. We chat with you all through the year, but only meet your DH's every now and then.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I am so bummed Lily and I can't make it!! Well be in MN for my little brother's high school graduation. I am assuming this happens just once a year?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Meghan, we are sometimes crazy enough to have 2 between spring and fall. so stay tuned. we will miss meeting you and Lily.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

D'oh! Alan and I will be on our honeymoon  Maybe next time


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I was planning on trying to go as well but will be coming back from Spain that weekend and we will have guests to boot. I hope the next time I can go up there to visit, though!


----------



## Carfra (Apr 10, 2010)

*Can't wait to Havablast*

Hi, I am Carol who Leeanne has taken under her wing (or should it be paw?) and introduced myself and my husband Frank to this group. Many thanks to her.
We are hoping to add a Havanese puppy to our family this fall. We share our home with two Flat-Coats, who are our beloved pets, and with whom we enjoy life in general and doing agility for fun. We think a Havanese would be the perfect complement to them and fulfill my wish to have a "small dog". I refer to stature here..not personality!
Love all the information I have gathered here and excited to meet some of you in a few weeks at Havablast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome , Carole!

Kodi and I look forward to meeting you at the play date!

Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Carol and Frank! You couldn't have asked for a better person to show you all the "Hav ropes" than Leeann. Of course, if you listen to her, you just might end up with 3 or 4 of the little guys. lol 

I would love to go, just zip on down there in no time, but it's not practical and not a great time. Keeping fingers crossed I can make the next one. Can't wait to hear all about it though!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Welcome Carol and Frank! You couldn't have asked for a better person to show you all the "Hav ropes" than Leeann. Of course, if you listen to her, you just might end up with 3 or 4 of the little guys. lol
> 
> I would love to go, just zip on down there in no time, but it's not practical and not a great time. Keeping fingers crossed I can make the next one. Can't wait to hear all about it though!


Awww thank you Marj. shhhh I have not warned them about MHS yet hehehe.

Welcome Carol, I am glad you are finding your way around the forum, there are so many wonderful people on here that are always willing to help with any questions you may have.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome carol! can't wait to meet you on the 22nd.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy, which city do you live in??? close to Leeann?

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, We are in Framingham, about 35 minutes away from Leeann. A litter closer to Boston though...so you could continue on and see some sights or go out to dinner in the city. PM me if you need the specifics. So excited to meet you all.


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry for my long silence -- very very busy. Was so excited to see there's going to be another Havablast in the Boston area, but it turns out I need to be out of town that weekend. Darn. Have a blast! Will be with you in spirit, both Bounder and me. And if for some weird reason it gets rescheduled, please do let me know. Yes, I did get the emails, too, so you have my email address right. Blessings and greetings to all.
Yvonne (and Bounder)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

less than two weeks away. it looks as if we'll have at least 20 Neezers and some new faces as well as people we've already met. not to soon to start wishing for good weather.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Here's the 10 day forcast!*

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/01702


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/01702


Sounding EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*five days away!!*

Just wanted to bump this up in case anyone hadn't seen it.

the weather is looking good.

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMA0147


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am hoping to get an email out to everyone tomorrow with all the information for the Havablast. I have been busy busy today getting all my ducks in order to pick Rumor up in a couple of weeks yipeeee!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Every one start doing the Sun Dance! report not looking as certain as it did earlier in the week.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I are dancing like mad!!!:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm really hoping to make it. I'm still not positive though. Between visiting Mom in Rehab (and making sure she eats), a graduation party and Josh's last pet class at the shelter it's gonna be close. I might take a ride up by myself and leave Dave and Josh home. Izzy and I would love to meet Beamer. I hate to miss a playdate and I could certainly use some fun about now. 

Karen - where are you in RI? I'm in Portsmouth.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marianne,

It would be great to see you again! And Izzy for the first time! Just come!!!!

Ryan


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mraymo said:


> I'm really hoping to make it. I'm still not positive though. Between visiting Mom in Rehab (and making sure she eats), a graduation party and Josh's last pet class at the shelter it's gonna be close. I might take a ride up by myself and leave Dave and Josh home. Izzy and I would love to meet Beamer. I hate to miss a playdate and I could certainly use some fun about now.
> 
> Karen - where are you in RI? I'm in Portsmouth.


Oh, you've GOT to come!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marianne, Cash will certainly miss his girlfriend if you can't make it, and I think you need lots of real hugs not virtual ones-- But you have to do what is best for you. You would be missed terribly, but we would understand. :grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy, is right, of course, but we would sure miss both you and that beautiful girl of yours!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to start the pictures of the Havablast with my boys playing, because you know you won't see it when the other Neezers are here. But I like to think this time will be different and they are practicing. blurry but cute.

gimme that Nyla bone
View attachment 30302


no you give me that ball 
View attachment 30303


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Mraymo said:


> Karen - where are you in RI? I'm in Portsmouth.


I'm in Warwick. I call it "the other city in RI" LOL.

Took the dogs (I have a borrowed IG at the moment) for a nice long walk Sunday. Clover's knee seems a little sore still but ok. I hope he's up for it Saturday....

~Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marianne I hope you can make it, I know you have been very busy but it would be good for you to escape for a little while. I know Riley will miss Josh if he doesnt come, who is going to kick the big ball around for him lol

Karen I didnt realize you were on the forum, welcome and we look forward to seeing you and hopefully Clover.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The boys want you to knowthat the weather is looking perfect for RLH's. not to hot, not not too sunny, but not rain... and 75 degrees.

http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/massachusetts/framingham-12758543/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay!!!

And kodi wants you all to know we made home made doggy treats for everyone tonight. He was in charge of Quality Assurance.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley & Beamer got the party started a little early and have been doing RLH all day, they should sleep well tonight to be rested up for tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So cool to see Beamer at your place, Leeann! They are having a great time, it looks like. 

I will be thinking of you all tomorrow and know that you're going to have such a great time! Missy, I sure wish I was there too, but I'll be anxiously waiting for pictures. Your boys are having fun waiting for all those other Havs to join them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you all have a wonderful day today!! Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's cloudy but dry!!! sun is beginning glow just a bit. perfect for RLH's and DH and I are just getting ready. The boys don't know what's about to hit them. See you all soon!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww that is so cute!! Have a great time and looking forward to seeing pictures!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please take pictures for those of us who are far away! HAVE FUN!!!

hoto:Can you get some pics of the people who belong to the neezers?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you all have wonderful day. I'm there with you in spirit. I was trying so hard to get the day off, but no one could cover for me. I hope I can make it to the next one.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope you have a fabulous time. Looking forward to seeing tons of picutures.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Have been thinking about you this afternoon[we are five hours ahead of you]getting all ready,hope you all have a great time and it's not too hot,here it is hot and Dizzie is manly lying in the shade,so we shall have our walk this evening.Take lots of pics!hoto:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thinking about all of you....and anxiously awaiting an update and pics. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's been overcast but hot here today and I'm hoping it isn't too warm over there in MA. sigh....... waiting..... tick tock, tick tock........


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

*impatiently awaiting cute photos*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann and Ryan are breaking out the patron so I think it is gonna be awhile!!! Bad HF members:tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:nono: Very bad indeed. Any sober attendees wish to share some pics. Come on guys.....we've been waiting all day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:clap2::clap2:


Evye's Mom said:


> :nono: Very bad indeed. Any sober attendees wish to share some pics. Come on guys.....we've been waiting all day.


No pictures from me, because I was incredibly stupid, and forgot to charge my camera battery. I even have a spare, which was (inconveniently) sitting in the charger at home. Fortunately, Leeann DID have here camera, and other people as well, so hopefully they will post before too long.

Kodi had agility class in the morning, then the Havablast in e afternoon, and he was SO tired tonight he put himself to bed!!!

I've never seen so many Havs in one place... And they all DID "have a blast"! There was lots of RLH'ing, chasing balls, jumping jumps, dancing, tunnel diving, wrestling, sneaking goodies and just plain FUN had by all.

Thank you so much to Missy for again being willing to host this crazy group of dog people and all their adorable Havs. :hug::hug::clap2:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

We're waiting for photoshoto:hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ditto's Mom said:


> We're waiting for photoshoto:hoto:


hoto:hoto:Me too!hoto:hoto:


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you, Missy for such a wonderful afternoon in your beautiful backyard! My youngest daughter was thrilled that Desi was so wiped out he let her "put him to bed" with blanket and all!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## weeziegates (Apr 20, 2009)

*New England Spring Havablast 2010*

Hav fun! Would come but I live in Chicago.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Laura, that is the cutest picture of Desi with his blankee all tucked in for the night.:angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're getting impatient! Where are the photos???

(Please?)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Is this a secret society or something with no pictures? look what you did to little Desi.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Awww, Desi is so adorable. He will dream sweet dreams after such fun playdate.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy & Michael thank you again for such a wonderful play date, we had a blast! It was so nice seeing everyone again and meeting some new people. I took over 140 pictures that I am going through this morning to weed out all the blur shot's and will post soon.

Desi looks so adorable, he was non stop playing right up to the end when others were leaving he was still trying to play.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How I love Desi!! What a beautiful boy you have, Laura. I just love his coloring and those eyes... nice. 

Leeann, you are such a good forum member. 
Karen, bad bad girl !!! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sox said:


> Thank you, Missy for such a wonderful afternoon in your beautiful backyard! My youngest daughter was thrilled that Desi was so wiped out he let her "put him to bed" with blanket and all!


It was really nice to see you again, and to finally meet Desi! Not only is he beautiful, but what a little personality!!! Kodi really enjoyed playing with him.

Kodi crashed so hard last night that he slept from 9 last night until 8 this morning without a peep.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here we go. I am probably going to need some help naming some of these dog's there was so many new people this year, I think we had over 30 havs.

Monte
View attachment 30341


Riley
View attachment 30342


View attachment 30343


Riley, Monte & Bryer 
View attachment 30344


Ricky, Happy, Beamer, Jasper, Cash, Riley, Monte, Clover, Bryer & Harley
View attachment 30345


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte saying "no mom I do not want to come out and play today"
View attachment 30346


Lucky
View attachment 30347


Beamer 
View attachment 30348


Beamer 
View attachment 30349


Riley & Clover
View attachment 30350


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

View attachment 30351


Riley & Beamer 
View attachment 30352


View attachment 30353


Lover Boy 
View attachment 30354


Ethel
View attachment 30355


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

View attachment 30356


Zippy 
View attachment 30357


Jasper & Cash 
View attachment 30358


View attachment 30359


Beamer & Snoopy (?)
View attachment 30360


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:clap2: Pictures..and great pictures at that. What gorgeous Havs having a blast.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

View attachment 30361


View attachment 30362


View attachment 30363


View attachment 30364


View attachment 30365


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

View attachment 30366


Izzy & Casey 
View attachment 30367


Monte 
View attachment 30368


View attachment 30369


View attachment 30370


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful yard and beautiful pupperonies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL HAVS !!! Oh my, look at them all. So many white/cream Havs too! Holli, you did it! You grew out Zippy's hair. He is stunning! Of course, I always loved him and his coloring, but the long hair is amazing. I need more pics of Zippy!

Beamer is such a cutie, in a little boy kind of way, you know? Just too cute and totally squishable. 

Monte, sticking your tongue out at mama (at the top of the page here) isn't polite you know, but you're so handsome that it really doesn't matter. Wow, his hair is really long Leeann. I LOL at that 'wild and crazy' pic of Riley running toward you. What a character! 

Was it very warm? What foods were there? What members made it to the gathering? Is Missy still walking and alive after all this?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Puppy play. Desi & Casey
View attachment 30371


Desi & Casey
View attachment 30372


View attachment 30373


Harley
View attachment 30374


Harley, Kodi & Beamer 
View attachment 30375


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Desi, Kodi & Beamer
View attachment 30376


Desi, Kodi & Beamer 
View attachment 30377


Desi, Kodi & Beamer
View attachment 30378


Desi & Beamer
View attachment 30379


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Leeann, not only do you hold the NE Havanese club together...you are the only one not to shirk on your picture taking responsibilities!!! THANK YOU> we had a blast too. But the camera didn't even come out. Both Michael and i were pretty tuckered out. And the boys were happy to have their house back. (they were so pooped they let us sleep til 9 this morning) So many beautiful Havs. I didn't even get to meet Clover Leeann? who did she belong to? Of course I fell in deep love with red headed Desi...and they live close by  And Mary Cane's Lover Boy, conveniently claimed my lap when I was too pooped to get up and say good by as people were leaving...so we just sat there on the floor and waved. It was fun to see little Casey holding his own with all the big Neezers. Lucy and Ethel, Ry and Monte, Mcgyver, Beamer, really too many to name. 

Thank you everyone for bringing the delicious goodies. But bad forum members for leaving most of them here with us. 

Although they just sat and watched, after everyone left and it was just Izzy, Kodi, Beamer, Lover Boy and the Boys...Jasper initiated a little play with Cash... And then Izzy joined in and scared Jasper away, but she and Cash got the RLH he'd been waiting all day for. 

Thank you all for coming.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and we found a lovely denim shirt with embroidered flowers all over it? can anyone claim it? 

also found a teeny, tiny, cc brush...belong to anyone?


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Missy for a great day!It was great meeting so many nice Havanese owners and seeing so many beautiful Havanese! It was such a beautiful day.
Pam


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures! :whoo:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spring Havablast*

Lindy Hop relaxing at Missy's house. Lindy and Lela and group shot of some of the many Hav's having a blast!
Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Spring Havablast*

Lindy Hop relaxing at Missy's house. Lindy and Lela and group shot of some of the many Hav's having a blast!
Pam


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That Desi is a riot. Not a shy bone in THAT one's body! He was in the thick of things all day, even though he was smaller than most (because he's younger). Desi's litter mate (I can't remember her name) came up at one point and appropriated my lap. What a cutie! I almost forgot that I don't want another dog. (at least right now!)

Beamer was also in the thick of things all day. What Leeann failed to mention is that Monte wasn't REALLY "hiding" under the table... He was lurking there hoping for the return of the red squirrel who kept wandering through hoping to grab dropped goodies. (if he happened to score a few of the goodies himself, it was only for the good cause of keeping that darned squirrel away!!!)

Kodi was much more outgoing than last fall, but still found it all a bit overwhelming until the numbers thinned a bit. He didn't cling to me though... He wandered off to visit a number of times, just coming back to check on me from time to time.

He STill hasn't fully recuperated... He's asleep under the table again now.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Leeann said:


> Desi, Kodi & Beamer
> View attachment 30376
> 
> 
> ...


I love the action pictures!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm loving the pictures!it looks like you all had a blast!:cheer2:hoto::cheer2:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, Missy, for a wonderful day. MacGyver slept the whole way home and is still resting.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A few more pictures.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, great pictures everyone- thanks for sharing! Looks like the weather was good and everyone had so much fun. So many beautiful Havs!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Someone forgot to tell Beamer & Riley the play date is over and we are suppose to be resting today....

I think Riley is reallly going to miss Beamer when he goes home in the morning.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, all! All the Havs are so beautiful.

Leeann, you have a fabulous yard and thanks for sharing the lovely pictures!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great pictures of all the adorable Havs. Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

These are such great pictures. I love the "feet in bowl" pic.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boo2352 said:


> Thanks, Missy, for a wonderful day. MacGyver slept the whole way home and is still resting.


Oh, could you send me a full rez file of that one of Kodi? It's adorable!

TIA!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Missy and Michael for hosting another wonderful Hav playdate. We had a great time. I forgot my camera so no pictures from me. I felt bad but with everything going on it was great to even get there plus I went by myself and Dave's the one who usually remembers to take pictures. Thanks everyone for posting pictures. Izzy wasn't very playful until most of the hav's left than she had her RLHs with Cash and Beamer. I'm realizing that she doesn't like large crowds of dogs. I do though! It was great to see everyone. There were so many beautiful Hav's and there people that I couldn't figure out who everyone was. There were so many pups there it was great. Desi has the most beautiful coloring. Loverboy and Casey were so adorable (and the other pup that I can't remember her name). It was great to see Ryan and Maria again and to meet Beamer, he's so sweet. I hope you two enjoyed this beautiful day down the Cape today. I think Ryan snapped some pictures too so once they get back from vacation I bet he'll post some. Leeanne sorry we didn't have much time to catch up but once Rumor comes home we'll come up and visit (when your ready for company). Karen - Izzy just loved those treats.

Leeanne-Post #102 the last picture is Kathy's Ethel not Trish's Happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are a few more that I took with my little camera:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2: Beautiful yard!
Great photos everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love all of the photos and it seems like you all had a great time!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Karen - who's the puppy in the 1st picture? She's such a cutie. I can't remember her name.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great pics and looks like a wonderful time. Beamer must be very cute and it isn't just Ryan's pictures! Looks like lots of RLHs and fun.

BUT.... Where is the group shot???


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

No group shots that I know of.. I kept on wanting to take one, but never got around to it...

Missy - Thanks for having us over! It was fun meeting you and seeing all our old buddies from Chicago last year!

Leeann - Thank you SO MUCH for watching over Beamer the last 4 days.. We had a great time touring around Boston! Will see you tomorrow morning to steal Beamer back.. lol

Thanks for all the Beamer compliments, everyone!! 

Ryan


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Leeann said:


> View attachment 30351
> 
> 
> Riley & Beamer
> ...


Leeann,

Beautiful pictures, as usual! "Happy" is really Ethel.

Thanks for the photos.

Kathy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

WONDERFUL PICTURES! Thanks so much for sharing the beautiful day you all had.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

LOVE all the photos!!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Missy for hosting the Hav Party for so many pups I lost count!! Your yard is so inviting for such a great gathering and thanks to hubby for spreading a ton of mulch for my Lucky to play in!! My camera never came out, but thanks to Leeann and others who did take fabulous pics of the day. The yummy treats from Karen were a hit with my kids..kept asking for MORE!!! Can you share the recipe with US??? The kids slept all day Sunday just recuperating from the fun and SUN and so did I!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mraymo said:


> Karen - who's the puppy in the 1st picture? She's such a cutie. I can't remember her name.


That's Desi's litter mate... the one who "adopted" me. (also clearly not a shy bone in HER body!!!<g>) I can't remember the breeder's name, but she was there too. Hopefully Desi's mom, Laura, will remind me!

Karen


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Great pics and looks like a wonderful time. Beamer must be very cute and it isn't just Ryan's pictures! Looks like lots of RLHs and fun.
> 
> BUT.... Where is the group shot???


Beamer _is_ adorable... and it's not just his looks. He's such a happy-go-lucky little guy. He even trots like he's having fun all the time!

We never got a group shot. I'm not sure there was any one moment when everyone was there. Some people came early and lefter early, others came later. And there were just SO MANY people and dogs. I know I just plain forgot about it until the very end, when a lot of people had already left.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Trish said:


> Thanks Missy for hosting the Hav Party for so many pups I lost count!! Your yard is so inviting for such a great gathering and thanks to hubby for spreading a ton of mulch for my Lucky to play in!! My camera never came out, but thanks to Leeann and others who did take fabulous pics of the day. The yummy treats from Karen were a hit with my kids..kept asking for MORE!!! Can you share the recipe with US??? The kids slept all day Sunday just recuperating from the fun and SUN and so did I!!


I posted the recipe in a separate thread called Home Made Treats. Here's the link:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11882&highlight=home+made+treats

Glad your pups liked them!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the photos, looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

krandall said:


> That's Desi's litter mate... the one who "adopted" me. (also clearly not a shy bone in HER body!!!<g>) I can't remember the breeder's name, but she was there too. Hopefully Desi's mom, Laura, will remind me!
> 
> Karen


That's Mandy sitting on Karen's lap - and boy does she look comfortable there!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

krandall said:


> Oh, could you send me a full rez file of that one of Kodi? It's adorable!
> 
> TIA!


Karen, I'll send it tonight -- it's on the other computer. Where shall I send it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boo2352 said:


> Karen, I'll send it tonight -- it's on the other computer. Where shall I send it?


Thanks! I'll PM you with my e-mail address. It was really fun getting to meet McGyver!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

More pictures, yaaaaaaaaay!! What beautiful dogs. Looks like a great time. Just love those little pups! Look at Zippy, laying on the grass with his hair around him. Kodi is gorgeous! 

I love that diff. people take pictures because you get diff. 'views'. Too bad about no group picture, but I know how time just flies and before you know it, many have left. If I'm able to make the next one, I'll help you all remember! lol


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

All of these beautiful Havs playing together makes me even more excited to bring Stella home on Thursday!! It will be so great to watch her and Roscoe RLH and play, play, play!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So many beautiful Havs with wonderful coats in different lengths and styles,they all look stunning!that Beamer seems to get everywhere!Love Desi and Mandy,not to mention Zippy,actually all of them.Wish England wasn't so far away.:wave:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are as few pics from the party! Most of mine care out blurry.. lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Here are as few pics from the party! Most of mine care out blurry.. lol


LOL....are you a girl or are you a boy....let me check !!! hoto: If it smells like a boy and looks like a boy....chances are you are a BOY.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marianne, that's a great picture of you and Izzy! Ryan, great shots. I love seeing the Havs run around. So? Is Marija convinced you all need another Hav??


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Rayn - great pictures. Thanks for posting. It's so hard to get non-blurry action pictures.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Marianne, that's a great picture of you and Izzy! Ryan, great shots. I love seeing the Havs run around. So? Is Marija convinced you all need another Hav??


Thanks Marj - Considering I feel like death warmed, I'm glad I look better than I feel . I really did enjoy the break, it was nice to get away for a few hours and have some fun.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the pictures! Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pictures! I wish I could have gone. It amazes me how so many dogs can get along so nicely. I think Lilly might have embarressed me by barking, she needs some socialization.


----------

